
Google Cloud’s new AI chief is on a task force for military uses - monsieurpng
https://amp.businessinsider.com/google-cloud-new-ai-chief-history-military-security-task-force-2018-9
======
alottafunchata
Good! I am happy to hear American technology is supporting our military thus
maintaining safety.

~~~
foobaw
Killing innocent civilians in Yemen does not maintain safety.

If the military's sole purpose was to maintain safety, it wouldn't be a
problem. There are cases of misuses, hence why it's controversial.

